# 01 A6 2.7T making a grinding sound. Help please



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

It started on a trip to the daycare last week, when in motion even in neutral and with the engine off
I hear a metal grinding sound coming from the front center of the car. It sounds like something is
stuck inside the diff. anyone ever have a problem like this before or have an idea of what it could be.
I jacked up the front end and with both wheels off the ground I can rotate one wheel and not hear the
loud grinding but I do hear what sounds like a bad bearing.


----------

